# Finding out the outcome for recipients



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi
Just a bit of a straw poll really. 
I egg shared at The Lister in October and am expecting a baby in July. We have not found out about our recipient yet as I felt I needed to focus on our journey at the moment and I just hope they are on a similar one to us.
How many of you found out whether your recipient was pregnant or had a baby? 
When did you find out? 

Thanks

Xxx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

We're too early to properly answer this question yet, but we were under the impression we couldn't find anything out until a baby is born (they told us they are only allowed to tell us the month of birth and gender?)

I think even given the opportunity to know before that, I don't think I would want to.  I think we expect to probably contact the clinic around a year after share to find out if a baby had been born.


----------



## Caz242424 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi 
I also egg shared at lister twice so far. 

I found out after I had my baby first time ( I asked) 

Second time I asked and I found out on my bfn consultation, although obviously that was very early days for my recipient 
I really hope she is having a good pregnancy. 

I didn't get told gender though with the first, just that they had had a healthy baby. 😄


----------



## Bluebell82 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi, I had my egg collection today, so not as far along as you guys (well fingers crossed that I'll get there, too). I am already certain that I want to find out about the recipient, no matter if it's a BFN or a BFP for me. If i get a BFN I would like to know if my eggs have worked for another lady. This would also be important for future decisions. We are lucky enough to have the option to pay ourselves - we're egg sharing because it is the loveliest way to save some money and, if we didn't have trouble conceiving, I'd probably consider donating anyway. But if my eggs continue failing to make a baby in both me and the recipient, I am not sure I would want to egg share again, but rather maximise our own chances. And if it's a BFP for me, I would like to know if I can expect a genetic half sibling for my child and it would make me immensely proud that I have been able to help someone fulfil their dream.


----------



## Caz242424 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi bluebell 
Congrats on your egg collection, hope you got a good number. 
I felt exactly the same re finding out.
After I got a bfn I feel pleased that my eggs worked and that my eggs worked for my recipient. I was geniunly happy for them. 
Good luck for the next few days and you ET xx


----------

